# ADGA question and pedigree lookups



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

Ok so I got my 3 new does yesterday. One is 19 months old and two are 7 months. They are tattooed and I have their reg applications, as breeder hadn't sent them in. They are signed twice. My question is one is typed and two are written. Is that ok? And she said I wont have to submit pictures or anything. Is that correct? Also can anyone look up their pedigrees for me. Will list sire and dam with register number below. 

Black n tan with roaning Nubian
DOB 3/3/13
Sire. TLC-Farms Sa Zeus #AN1615347
Dam. Painted Ladies Farm Doddie # AN1492202P (what's the p for?)

Red n white roan Nubian
DOB 3/1/14
Sire TLC-Farms Mr Beau Jangles #N1569659
Dam TLC-Farms Xena # AN1613576

White Saanen 
DOB 3/3/14
Sire Painted Ladies Farm Jr #AS1617729
Dam Whatsacaprine K Merci Beaucoup #AS1538171

Pictures were at my grandpas in a temp pen. We are driving 5 hrs home now.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

take some pictures of the applications and post em. I dont like the sound of either of them. They should be copies of actual applications. If they are and you are talking about her typing and writing the info into the right areas on the application then all should be good as long as she filled it out right. And here is a link to the adga pedigree page

http://www.adgagenetics.org/PedigreeSearch.aspx

Change it to name contains and then just put in the name. Or you can search by registration number as well


----------



## Cactus_Acres (Sep 24, 2013)

On their site, if you want to see the future pedigree on these girls (since they haven't had their registration sent in) you can go to the "planning" option to enter in both parents names and see their pedigrees.

And the "P" probably has to do with the fact that the doe in question is polled.

I am thinking one registration was filled out in Adobe or something like that on a computer, and the others just had their blanks filled in online, right? As long as they are signed, it should be okay. I have seen both in the past year. I am going to guess the the one filled out on a computer is the 19month old.


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

Ok here they are. I have to ad to their names. She just filled in her farm name.


----------



## Cactus_Acres (Sep 24, 2013)

Looks legit to me. I prefer when it is typed in, as it is easier to read and less likely to have mistakes. Well, except for the spelling error in my Silvie's name that was made online by the breeder (supposed to be Silver LININGS, not Silver LinGings.). You can check on the ADGA pedigree site for animals registered to their farm name to make sure that you are not requesting a name that is already taken (can't have two with the same registered name after all). Check on there by typing in the farm name in the registered name box. It will give you all animals whose names start with that farm name. 

And make sure your name is under 30 characters, I believe, including the farm name in it. ADGA has limits on how long the name is. Might want to count characters and spaces to make sure that whatever name they get fits the guidelines set by the ADGA.


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

Ok awesome. Should I be concerned that both 7 month olds are almost as big as the 19 month old? She is in heat now and will be bred to a pygmy buck tonight if its not too late. The other two will be bred Jan or next yr, haven't decided for sure. I can't find a Nigerian yet, but will by next yr.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

You can type out and print or print out and hand write the registration applications. They appear to be done correctly. 

You do not need to send in photos, but make sure to send in appropriate registration/transfer fees.

As for the size difference. The older one might be a slow grower, could be her genetics, or have been stunted. If she's healthy now, I wouldn't worry to much, but feed her well and keep her in good health, up to date on dewormings, cocci, copper, etc.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Make copies of everything that you send! I always send a cover letter, too. (and make a copy of that!)


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

Awesome. Thanks everyone. Now to find someone to take pictures for me while I set them up for confirmation critiques. Lol


----------

